# Newbie ewww I KNO



## Spikedone (Aug 27, 2006)

I have had my 1991 (SOHC) Nissan MAxima since i was 15 and am now 19. I want to kno if there is anyway I can get some help on mods

I have put a new transmission in it (still the stock kind) and my engine says 260,000 but at one point the engine was supposably rebuilt. I would like some positive feedback on what to do to it becuase soon im going to part it on ranmps and start on any mods I can so could people help me with links or possible ideas


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Start with some basic stuff like new timing belt. It should be changed every 60K and since you don't know when it was last done, do it now before it becomes an issue. While you're at it change the water pump too. 

Then start with the firsts, new intake and exhaust, new rims and tires, new struts and springs. 

Then get back to us.


----------



## Spikedone (Aug 27, 2006)

I got timing done when i bought the car what about advice on the intake and exhaust i have 17s but am thinking of going back to stock size springs and struts which are good i dunno im learning


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

For intake you have a couple choices Cattman and Warpspeed Performance both make cold air kits for the VG. You can check out my cardomain page to see what the WSP one looks like installed. 

WSP (warpspeed) also makes a good exhaust system. I like dealing with them. They are good people and they provide a good product. Sometimes they get a little backed up but they communicate well with you when they do.

With both the exhaust and cold air installed you will gain about 15-18 horse power. Not bad for about $850. That is probably the easiest hp improvement you can find. Anything else will involve more knowledge and research.

I have not dealt with Cattman but I have heard nothing bad about them. I guess the choice is yours. 

There is a few choices for suspension. Eibach, Sprint, Intrax, and few newer companies all make springs in different heights. Koni, Tokiko, and KYB all make struts. Look to spend around $400 on a spring and strut package ($700 if you go with Koni). If you really want to improve the handling check out blehmco.com. Matt has some really nice goodies. And I can tell you from experience, well worth the coin.


----------

